# Ring resize



## Pud28 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have have just got enagaged and am not returning to the uk until summer I need my ring resized in Cairo. Any suggestions of reliable top quality Jewelers in maid or city stars?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Looking at the shop will give you a good indication of it's worth.. if it looks a good shop then chances are it is. I would never use a jewelers that does not take credit cards.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

If you don't get any recommendations, you can always look at the Egypt Yellow Pages online. The largest, most reputable business are usually listed first. You can then call and check out prices, etc. before going.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

...note of warning about jewellery shops, I have a very heavy silver chain it got tarnished and turned black, I took it to a jewellery shop and he said he would need to keep it and send it to the factory and it would be ready in 2 days.

Something made me hesitate and I said no as I wanted it done there and then and went elsewhere.

Next day I walked past the shop and it was closed with newspaper covering the window.....


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes - speak to Berge on 012 218 5307 - please mention my name.
Tell him "no more dinner parties at the Dusit" ;-(


----------



## smoharram (Jan 3, 2009)

Pud28 said:


> I have have just got enagaged and am not returning to the uk until summer I need my ring resized in Cairo. Any suggestions of reliable top quality Jewelers in maid or city stars?


Hi Pud28,

What area are you in? I could recommend a few good jewelers. Let me know if you still need one. Congratulations! :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry but new members are not allowed to make recommendations.. this is to try and prevent people joining just to plug/push their business. New members recommendations will be deleted and may lead to an infraction

Maiden


----------



## Pud28 (Jan 4, 2012)

smoharram said:


> Hi Pud28,
> 
> What area are you in? I could recommend a few good jewelers. Let me know if you still need one. Congratulations! :clap2:


I am in maadi but am happy to travel


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Pud28 said:


> I am in maadi but am happy to travel


did u speak to the guy I know???

what did he say?


----------

